# Testmasters



## NAVFAC (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm looking for notes from the testmasters PE review course. If anyone has them, do you mind sharing or sale them to me?

pls email me @ : [email protected]


----------



## Windgate (Nov 25, 2009)

I am also interested in obtaining the Testmaster PE Civil notes. I plan on taking the course this Spring and want to get a head start on studying. Please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## roman501 (Dec 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## chess5329 (Jan 11, 2010)

roman501 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


Hey Roman 501,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

what was your depth section


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 12, 2010)

Windgate said:


> I am also interested in obtaining the Testmaster PE Civil notes. I plan on taking the course this Spring and want to get a head start on studying. Please send me an email at [email protected]


You do know that sending via email is a clear violation of copyright? If you're already registered for the course, perhaps they'll send you the review manual - I know one colleague who convinced them to do it.


----------



## Windgate (Jan 12, 2010)

I probably should have been more clear in my post. I was looking to PURCHASE the original (not copied or scanned) material. But at this point I am probably not going to take the course. I am looking into other review material.



chess5329 said:


> roman501 said:
> 
> 
> > CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2010)

I would be to lazy to copy the manual, but I will say the class is very good, but its hard to understand the manual until you take the class, they sort of teach you how to use their manual (if that makes sense)

a friend loaned me his manual before I took the class and while i did work the sample problems a lot of the book didnt make much sense until you went through it in class.


----------



## mustangcobra93 (Jan 12, 2010)

I signed up for the upcoming class in Lexington. I hope enrollment is high enough that they have the class because if not it would be a huge drive for me to attend one in another state. I've heard good things about the class and even though it is crazy expensive I decided to do it.


----------



## ND75 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am planning to take the testmasters course. My colleague took the PE exam without any courses and failed twice. He then took it the third time and passed. He told me that he was very happy wiht the course and could not have been more happier. So i am planning to take it this time in the DC -Balt metro area.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Sep 21, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I would be to lazy to copy the manual, but I will say the class is very good, but its hard to understand the manual until you take the class, they sort of teach you how to use their manual (if that makes sense)
> a friend loaned me his manual before I took the class and while i did work the sample problems a lot of the book didnt make much sense until you went through it in class.


I was recently gifted the April 2011 testmasters binder from a friend who's having to retake the exam. He's taking the course again and they gave him a new binder. I took a few hours last night to read through all the WR/ENV sections and I've gotta say: the binder is solid gold. There are quite a few example problems that look just like the 2011 NCEES sample questions. Something I did notice, that's a disservice to those taking the course is that they worked out sample open channel problems without using the K and K' (d/b) tables in the CERM and All-in-one, they worked them out by trial and error, which would eat up a lot of time on exam day. My friend did tell me he would call me some time to explain the book further to me. Besides working problems during the the actual course, I wonder what I'm missing by just having the binder.


----------

